# First rhizomes dug up today



## Straya (25/6/19)

Today I dug up my first rhizome from one of my low yielding hops plants. I was impressed by the crown that had grown in 12 months and I thought I would share some photos if anyone would like to see, I am excited to dig up the other 6 in the next few days. 

Pride of Ringwood before dig 







Part way in to digging it out (it had some deep roots which made it tricky to get out as I was being extra cautious for my first dig) 






Crown with some nice buds






12 month crown compared to roughly what it started out as 






Rhizome for a mate 







Cheers


----------



## Frothy Boi (21/7/19)

Nice, but what do you do with them now? I have rhizomes in pots that haven't yielded much either. They already have shoots. Can I put them in the fridge freezer for a couple months, or put them in the ground and hope they'll flower next season?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/7/19)

They are rhizomes don't keep them in a pot they are lateral growers, get them in the ground, no need to put them in the fridge, into the ground and mulch, feed them in the spring and you won't look back.


----------



## Frothy Boi (21/7/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> They are rhizomes don't keep them in a pot they are lateral growers, get them in the ground, no need to put them in the fridge, into the ground and mulch, feed them in the spring and you won't look back.


Cheers,they did seem pretty miserable, even in 40L pots.


----------



## The Mack (21/7/19)

Important to note that you are in Sydney and WEAL is in VIC, hop rhizomes need that extended cold period that we don't really get up here. Pop it in a large zip lock with some moist coir or similar and pop it in the fridge until early spring (unless you're in very South Western Sydney/ Camden/ Picton- where you would regularly get low single digit temps over winter).

WEAL nailed it about the rest... into the ground, mulch/compost the grow area now and feed them in the spring. Keep the water up in the Summer and you will have no problems,


----------

